#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     ɿ

## Mohamed

ɿ



*:                  ء       .            ɡ                                                                                 .* 

** 
*    :* 
** 
*-  
-   
-  
-        
-      
-   
-   * 


     : 
*   (    )
-                .
-    

-                      
-          ..   ..      *  



* 
  :*

*-   :

   ..                     
  : 
                                     . * 

*   :-* 

** 

*-    :-* 

*                     .
              :-

1-                       .

2-             .

3-                            .

4-                   .

5-         ,  6-  . 

7-        ҅..  х.

8-              

9-                                 .

10-                                       .

11-                   .

12-             .

13-                  .

14-                 7%        10%       1500  .

15-           .

16-             .

17-            .

17-            .*





* -    :-* 

*                                          .

                     :-

1-                  .

2-            .

3-           .

4-               .

5-          .

6-                 .

7-              .

8-                     .

9-              .

10-                 .

11-               .*







*
*

*                                       :-

*     

-   

- 

-  

-    

-  

-  

-   

*    

-    

-  

-    * 

**    * 

*                         .

                               .



       :*

**   :-*

*        .*

**   :-*

*           .

     .

                      .

-                             .

-          

-        .

-         4     4  5  .

-      

-      

-           

-       .

-           * See More:    ɿ

----------

